# LG 32LK430 Tv kein Sat-Empfang



## Svenstihl2 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, bin jetzt nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig bin!

mein Problem habe von meinem Vater ein neuen Fernseher bekommen und wir haben Satelliten fernsehen aber wen ich das kabel an den TV anschließe kommt immer kein Signal ich sollte die Antenne oder das kabel anschließen

hier wo er bestellt wurde mit Beschreibung hoffe mir kann einer helfen!

32" (84,00cm) LG Electronics 32LK430 LCD 50 FHD 81 - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Satelliten Konfiguration: Satellitenschüssel mit digital LNB 2 Teilnehmer 1 kabel zu mir und das andere zu meinen Eltern mehr nicht.


Und ich will nicht immer übern Receiver schauen.

Grus Svenstihl2


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

Das Gerät hat kein DVB-S-Reciever eingebaut, desegen wird es nicht funktionieren.
T müsste Antenne sein und C Kabel.


----------



## Svenstihl2 (23. Oktober 2011)

hat das mit DVB-C, DVB-T nichts zu tun oder muss er das haben?, also geht es  damit nicht weil DVB-C und  DVB-T hat er laut Beschreibung


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

DVB-T ist dafür da falls das Signal über Antennte kommt, als terrischtisch.
DVB-C, ist für das "klassiche" Kabelfernseh da, das C müsste für Cable stehen.
DVB-S ist für Satellieten Fernseh da, hier steht das für Satelliet

Jede dieser Schnitstellen/Umwandler kann nur das Signal seiner Quelle verwerten.
Es geht nicht weil DVB-S fehlt, denn jeder arbeiten unabhängig von den anderen.


----------



## Svenstihl2 (23. Oktober 2011)

schade dan muss ich wohl bei Receiver bleiben. hm geht das mit irgend welchen Verstärkern oder so? oder müsst ich die SAT Anlage umbauen bzw den TV?


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

Du könntest den TV gegen einen mit DVB-S tauschen, allerdings sind diese recht selten.
Alles  andere macht keinen Sinn, ich würde einfach den Reciever benutzen.


----------



## derP4computer (23. Oktober 2011)

Ächz zu spät. 


> DVB-C, DVB-T


----------

